# DWA Bristol



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Guys! 

Right need some help, I would like to get a DWA. HOWEVER I would also like to recieve a bit of mentoring first. I live in a town called Wrington, just south of Bristol airport. Anyone know of a DWA keeper who would be willing to give me some advice and meet up every now and then for a bit of hands on????


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

i know reptile zone (other side of brizzle i know) has a few DWA's in a back room. nice people but dunno if they would mentor u? just a possible, or they may know dwa keepers?

elsa


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

definetly go to reptile zone ask for pete.
youll have to convince him that your not a twit and your really serious about it n im sure hell help.


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

lol. I will give that a go then! cheers guys:2thumb:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am pretty sure I heard from another bristol forum member that he does not do it anymore, due to the face if someone did get tagged.........


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I don't know about the handling side of it at Pete's.... He did do it last year when I went over... But he does do a good risk assesment/familiarisation course.... He has a questionnaire that has to be filled in first and you have to get over 90% or so right first.... But either way Pete would be a great place to start your search.....


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

does anyone have petes email address? cant find a site for them on the tinternet!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

think his site is reptilezone.co.uk, im not sure though.


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

North Somerset council have FINALLY phoned me back, and i have to say i am shocked at the price for the DWAL. £186!! Good for me, but also worrying as to who this makes the licence available to! Hey ho all good, just gotta set up my double entry door system and "fire plan" lol. then have a vet round and we should be rolling! woohoo


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so you found someone to give you some experience? what you wanting to keep snakes?


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

No i havent found someone to give experience yet (to be honest havent got round to emailing pete) I made a general enquiry to the council and told them i wouldnt be interested in getting the licence for at least another year, so i can get some more experience. 

But my first snake would definately be a white lipped pit viper, my dad had two of these when we lived in SA, so i know this species of DWA better than anything else.

Are there any DWA keepers in bristol? I wont badger you to let me come round and learn things. lol. just want to know if your out there? :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

only wondered, cos its a big step up from the snakes in your sig, stay safe mate


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

ahh no, I understnad what your saying. I have kept snakes all my life, started out helping my dad with his at a very young age then we eventually started getting me my own, royals, carpets, Ratsnakes, etc.

He loved them and our collection combined was 22 snakes with 5 being venemous.

But when we moved to England we couldnt bring them and we never got anymore so for two years i had no snakes 

I moved out last year, im all sorted now job and place wise so im getting my collection back up again. Starting with all the ones that i love and hopefully in a year or so going to have a DWA species. but it will be in a year +, the council just advised me to start the process now as it is lengthy and they only issue licenses once a year.

I really do appreciate the stay safe though! :2thumb: Nice to meet people who only want to help and advise. And i have seen how threads can go on RFUK..... lols


----------

